

A Computational Introduction to Number Theory and Algebra - tonteldoos
http://shoup.net/ntb/

======
laichzeit0
The text looks really great. I lament the fact that like so many other
introductory texts it includes exercises with no answers. This makes it just
about useless for an independent student.

I don't understand why people do this? Is it just too much work/don't have
time to actually work through the exercises/don't want an answer key to leak
out so lazy professors can't set exam questions directly from the textbook/I'm
just really stupid and no one else has this requirement?

~~~
Someone
I haven't read much of this book, but in general, with textbooks like this, if
you cannot do the exercises and _know_ that you got them right, you didn't
understand the mathematics that the text tries to learn you.

If you cannot do the exercises, and read a proof written by the authors that
couldn't teach you the mathematics instead, why would that help you learn the
mathematics?

Having said that, in some cases it might help to get a hint. What hint to give
depends heavily on the student. Give too much, and the hole point of the
exercise goes away. Perhaps the best one one can give is to read Polya's "How
to solve it"

------
orbifold
For a computational introduction to algebraic number theory, you can take a
look at William Steins' book on the subject:
[http://wstein.org/books/ant/ant.pdf](http://wstein.org/books/ant/ant.pdf). It
deals with more advanced topics but has concrete examples in Sage.

------
tptacek
Shoup's NTL library is also a great resource.

~~~
tonteldoos
A link for those who may be interested:
[http://shoup.net/ntl/](http://shoup.net/ntl/)

